# Gnomish Employer seeks Highly Qualified Agents for Recovery Operation (3.5/pf)



## QuaziquestGM (Jul 13, 2017)

(this is a re-recruitment for a game on Gitp (order of the stick) forum)

Gnomish Employer seeks Highly Qualified Agents for Recovery Operation.

A meteor stuck near the town of West Lake a couple nights ago. 

This ad has appeared in taverns through-out the region:

Gnomish Employer seeks Highly Qualified Agents for Recovery Operation. 

Successful candidates will have the following qualities:

1) Diverse skills, but able to operate in a traditional framework.

(gestalt pathfinder or 3.5. One side of gestalt must be core (fighter, cleric, druid, bard, barbarian, wizard, sorcerer, rogue. Unchained ok. NO bo9w or path of war. 3.5 psionics ok for the non core side of build. No monks or necromancers. )

2) Average or above average abilities.

(4d6b3, reroll all ones. if you don't like what you get default to 25 pt build, pf point system. Use pathguy for calculations to avoid confusion. Transcribe sheet to mythweaver.)

3) Strong morals

(LG, CG, NG, NN(druid) only. No alignment clashes in your build. No Bard-paladins or Druids in Metal armor )

4) due to the delicate nature of the salvage, NO EXPLOSIVES
(no firearms or firearms based classes or alchemists)

5) able to move freely in the civilized kingdoms.
(core races only. Human, elf, halfling, gnome, 1/2 ork, 1/2 elf)

6) Entry level 
(level 1)

7) Must have own equipment and be well equipped. 
(Starting funds for level 2)

8) Be willing to accept a mix of traditional and non traditional compensation.

(coin and equipment upgrades.)

9) Willing to fully commit to employment of a year or more.
(daily or at least every other day posting frequency. Short absences ok with notice. )

10) Explorer's spirit ready to face the unknown. 

(Style of game is "Expedition to the Barrier Peaks". Google it. Tolkien/Greyhawk style characters discovering 'strange magics and creatures' from 'above the sky', but no pre-existing experience with technology more advanced than a heavy crossbow.)

Interested parties apply at the LOWE HOUSE TAVERN and GRILL. Map below. 

---------------------------------------------------------------------

This is a re-recruitment for a game in progress. 

Roll stats and post sheets here. 

Once approved your character will be dropped (perhaps literally) into the campaign. 

You are the scattered remnants of a Gnome (tinker) financed expedition to an island in a large lake. You will be running into the (survivors of) the expedition funded by the local baron and joining forces. This is the first module in an adventure path style campaign. 

(players may not be tinker gnomes. Rock/forest/city (standard gnomes with minor fluff changes) gnomes are ok for player characters)

Setting is homebrew generic 'fire arms free' fantasy with 'fast and loose' pantheons. You may worship Greek, Norse, Greyhawk, ect. Kord, Desna, and Baulder have been mentioned in-game already. 

Pre-emptive faq:

Q: Mixing 3.5 and PF? How...?
A: Current pc's are all PF. If someone wants to start running a 3.5 character is isn't a problem. In my experience running mixed groups, most of the fiddly rules difference that players fret about never actually come up in-game anyway, and when they do are simply handled by common sense or quick gm fiat. (If I call for a spot check, just roll perception. Don't worry about if the monster has a 'grapple check' or a 'combat maneuver bonus', that's the gm's job.)

Q: PF Traits? 
A: 2. If you are using 3.5 just take an extra feat. 

Q: No LN or CN?
A: I'm running an adventure game, not an exercise in arguing relative morality or schizophrenia. 

Q: Can I play an android, cyborg, mutant, were-critter...? 

A: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NPOb3DlB7WA

No/maybe. You won't start off as one and you won't/may not have a choice in the matter as far as acquiring such an affliction/curse/template. Just roll well/poorly after picking up those glowing crystals the gnomes sent you after and don't nearly die near the alien autodoc after fighting the wererats that Piazo seems to stick into every adventure path I'm cribbing off of... 

Q: How will combat work. 
A: First round will usually be in posting order. roll initiative for the next round in your first combat post. Give a set of intentions and a set of 10 d20 rolls for any attacks/saves/or attacks that come up before you post next. GM will narrate the details per round. 

Q: Can I take the pf/3.5 version of the feat? 
A: Probably. Show me both and we'll discuss it. 

Q: Can I gestalt 3.5 warlock/pf wizard (or somesuch) ? 
A: Probably. Pm me and we'll work out the details. 

Q: Can I play a Jedi/force adept?
A: Find a holocron and a couple kyber crystals on the random treasure rolls and we'll talk. 

Q: How will we be handling figuring out technology when we find it?
A: With a complicated chart and maybe some amputations....Or random button pushing while hopefully pointing the 'business' end away from you...

Q: Can I use Arcana Unearthed? 
A: Humans or faen only. No oathbound or ritual warriors or anything using the world-thought mechanic. You can use the Arcana Evolved versions as well. 

Q: Huh? Wha?
A: Did you mean Unearthed Arcana, and not the similarly named Monte Cook book? Ask me about a particular option and I'll consider it. If you are wanting the generic classes the answer is no. 

Q: Can I use d20 modern for the none core side of the build? Like Fast hero?
A: ok. use the 3.5 skill list. 

Q: How far will this game go? 
A: I have enough material to get to level 20 three or four times...


----------



## Shayuri (Jul 13, 2017)

Huh. Interesting. Can you post a link to the game so weez can check it out?


----------



## QuaziquestGM (Jul 13, 2017)

http://www.giantitp.com/forums/showthread.php?527608-Expedition-to-the-Craters


----------



## Morrus (Jul 13, 2017)

I'll move the to Gamers Seeking Gamers for you. Talking the Talk is for EN World games.


----------

